# Philips Discontinues 21:9



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

When checking out engadget, I noticed a story on LG discontinuing the 21:9 version which it recently released in 2009 due to low demand.

Wonder why nobody wants a 21:9 tv screen? Is it too wide? Or when the picture is in full size mode, it doesn't look impressive?

TV's are getting bigger with the 16:9 version but I guess folks don't like the 21:9 look perhaps?


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

Probably because unless you watch 2.35:1 movies exclusively there's pretty much nothing that would fill that TV without resizing distortion (like stretching a 4:3 image to 16:9). It was a neat idea though.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

jdent02 said:


> Probably because unless you watch 2.35:1 movies exclusively there's pretty much nothing that would fill that TV without resizing distortion (like stretching a 4:3 image to 16:9). It was a neat idea though.


I agree that it is nice idea. I am just wondering if they are ahead of the time? Perhaps in the near future this would be readily acceptable but right now with the whole 4k, 8k, 12k push it seems to be ill timed. Also, only LG and Philips pushed the 21:9 and now with them going out only LG will be showing these till they get out. If all the manufacturers started the push, I think it would have had some traction.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how well the new Vizio 21:9 sells. I think its great for a small theater but I don't know if I would want to watch TV on it every day. 
The Vizio is 58" does anyone know what the measurement for the 16:9 portion of that screen would be?


----------

